# O27 to O31 tubular track adapter pins



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

Lionel still has the mystical magical adapter pins that connect O27 and O31 track together.
If you order from the Lionel store, you will pay 50 cents per pin plus $9.00 shipping (plus tax if applicable). I just ordered 21 of the special track adapter pins and with tax and shipping came to $20.18, took 4 business days to arrive via USPS. The magic order information you need is the part number, 6102948010 and is in the replacement parts section of the store. Now you can successfully mate O27 spur lines and short lines to your O31 Main line railroad!! Of course, the above is dependent upon parts availability according to Lionel LLC.

Remember to keep your transformers in phase.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The Train Tender also has them under part #2948 010. Same price, less shipping.

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, normally you can just expand the O27 track for the standard pins and dispense with the expense of the special pins.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dont forget to shim up the o27( at least where thetransition is) i


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just fit and solder. 

If you don't want pins a small piece of sheet metal jammed in from the underside will hold it. The same way I made contacts for isolated rails, just keeping the metal parallel.

Pins are the traditional method.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could make your own using nails if you want.

I think there is a thread somewhere on this somewhere here.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

A solution in search of a problem I think. The late Mike Moore of T&T trains in Niles, IL once showed me how easy it is to mate O27 with O. All you need to do is slightly squeeze shut the larger O holes ant the O27 pins fill fit fine without any adapter pins.

Then again, why not retire all your O27 track? Your layout will thank you for it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nails were in the 8 penny size ,finish ,but the brand name changed and so did the diameter.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

This nail chart should get you in the ballpark. I measured the O pins at .110 inch and the O27 at .093 inch.

The biggest hassle I see is not joining the track but rather suppling 1/4 inch spacer to support the O27 track. 

Knock yourselves out! :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's actually pretty easy to simply use the O-gauge track pins and slightly enlarge the O27 track ends, I use track pliers to crimp them around the O-gauge pins. You then shim up the O27 track so it's supported and it's done. No reason I can think of to fool around with nails.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I use nails whenever I'm building on my layout and run out of pins. It's not worth it to stop and go to the LHS just for pins. I try to buy ahead, but sometimes I just run out. 

I've bought a lot of used track and have been surprised how many nails were used.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used nails, also. They are a lot cheaper than pins.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can see how pins can be the preferred use for the Main layout, but when I get a box of old track without pins, I see nails.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Expanding the 027 track ends is really the easy-peezee solution, once the track is shimmied. A medium-to-large screwdriver does the job easily for me... I've never had a problem using that method for connecting.


----------

